# Pass



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

"To me..............."

"To me..............."

"Barry??.............."


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

You nasty git (joking), I remember us taking our son to see them live at theatre several times, I was in stitches and crying with laughter when things went wrong and how they handled it. At the end of the show Barry and Paul always waited by the exit and spoke to all the kids and posed for photos.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Sinéad O'Connor has offered to sing the Prince classic at Barry Chuckle's funeral.
'Nothing Compares 2U 2Me'


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Should be good watching them bring his coffin into the church ..... To me .... to you.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Sad news though. He meant a lot 'to me'.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

He was certainly loved all over the world...


----------

